# Thoughts



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Summer is coming and I need a new wheel choice.


----------



## audiiuda (May 12, 2010)

*this on bags?*

searching for a bag setup for my s6..


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

audiiuda said:


> searching for a bag setup for my s6..


 Is that a question or statement?

Bagyard sells a vehicle specific bolt in kit and airlift, which I have, sells a bolt in front and universal rear that we built mounts for. Pm me with questions or if you need parts.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

First set for me. Although they are all a little square for the A6 IMHO.


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Second set for sure.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)




----------

